# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  مشکل عجیب و غیر منطقی در Sql

## saeeedft

با سلام به دوستان،ما یک سرور داریم که دیتا بیس یک برنامه حسابداری روش هست و خود برنامه هم رو اونه،حالا کلاینتها برا کار با این برنامه یک برنامه کلاینتی رو سیستمهاشون کپی میشه و توی تنظیمات برخی فایلهای اون ای پی و یوزر و پسورد Sa رو به همراه Instance ًُاس کیو ال ست میکنی و برنامه رو اجرا میکنی،جدیدا به یک مشکل عجیب برخورردیم،دیدم وقتی رو برنامه کلیک میکنند بعد 30 ثانیه که سیستم هنگ میکنه خطای عدم شناخت پایگاه داده رو میده،گفتم حتما اون فایل رو دستکاری کردن رفتم دیدم اونم درسته،نرم افزار رو از رو سرور اجرا کردم راحت باز شد،اما از روی کلاینتها نشد...بعد جالبه خیلی راحت با یک MANAgement به دیتا بیس SQL وصل میشه حتی از طریق Odbc کنترل پنل هم تست کردم وای پی و یوزر پس دیتا بیس رو دادم خیلی راحت وصل میشه اما از رو برنامه نمیشه،اومدم دیتا بببیس رو بردم رو یک سرور دیگه که دیتا بیس داریم روی اون جواب داد!!!گفتم حتما از SQL پاکش کردم دوباره نصب کردم نشد!!!پورت 1433 و 1434 هم بازه انتی ویروس و.. هم غیر فعال کردم بازم نشد!!!دیگه نمیدونم مشکلش چی میتونه باشه،»»نون میشم کسی اگر چیزی به ذهنش رسید بگه،،ما تغییری هم تو شبکه نداشتیماما نمیدونم این چرا یهو اینجور شده،جای خاصی تنظیمی باید انجام بشه؟؟

----------


## saeed_g21

منم بعضی وقتا که با همچین مشکلی بر میخورم اکثر با فایروال اینا مشکلم حل میشه 

فایروال رو کنترل کردین ؟
کلا هر چیزی که دارین رو غیر فعال کن

البته اگه مثلا آنتی ویروس نود32 Smart Security داری باید قسمت network ش رو غیر فعال کنی تا گیر نده
یک چیزی مزاحم وصل شدن میشه بعد Time Out میکنه

یک مسله دیگه 
همین فایلی که میگین ویرایش می کنید نکنه با NotePad ویندوز تغییرات رو اعمال میکنید ؟
اگه بله :
با یک ادیتور دیگه ای تست بزن 
بعضی مواقع دیدم که NotePad ویندوز کار رو خراب میکنه

منتظر نتیجه هستم

----------


## saeeedft

> منم بعضی وقتا که با همچین مشکلی بر میخورم اکثر با فایروال اینا مشکلم حل میشه 
> 
> فایروال رو کنترل کردین ؟
> کلا هر چیزی که دارین رو غیر فعال کن
> 
> البته اگه مثلا آنتی ویروس نود32 Smart Security داری باید قسمت network ش رو غیر فعال کنی تا گیر نده
> یک چیزی مزاحم وصل شدن میشه بعد Time Out میکنه
> 
> یک مسله دیگه 
> ...


فایروالم خاموش کردم نشد،بله فایل متنی note pad هستش،یه چیز جالبه دیگه!!با یک سیستم این کار انجام شد و وصل میشه،اما با سیستمهای دیگه نمیشه همچنان نمیشه،اون سیستم هم شراطیش مثل بقیه سیستمهاست.کلا معما شده،تا هفته پیش خوب کار میکرد!!!باشه با غیر NOTEPAD هم تست میکنم اما جالبه الان با یه سیستم کلاینت داره وصل میشه اما بقیه نه

----------

